
Cummins Beats Tesla to the Punch, Unveiling Heavy Duty Electric Truck - kodis
https://www.forbes.com/sites/joannmuller/2017/08/29/take-that-tesla-diesel-engine-giant-cummins-unveils-heavy-duty-truck-powered-by-electricity
======
yohann305
it surely beats Tesla by releasing a few months before, but let's wait and see
what Tesla will release. They have a tendency to surprise (to say the
least...)

